# Square turning conundrum



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Guys you are all awesome with your knowledge. Can someone help me understand or know how to make a square turned table base/leg like these. I can not for the life of me figure out how to do this or what to even call these.

I want to make them but alas I am stumped. Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it's not turned...
it's double cut on a bandsaw...

draw the shape you want on two sides 90° from each other
cut the curves on one side...
double stick the drops back on and turn the piece over 90° onto the cut side/edge... 
cut the 2nd side...
remove the drops...
add molding to ger your horizontal wraps...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooo...now _those_ are impressive!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. The grain looks continuous on the faces so those were made from some impressive planks of wood.


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

So how do they get it so perfect? I see what you are saying.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Iamsecond said:


> So how do they get it so perfect? I see what you are saying.


they aren't ...
but they are close...
practice on a 4x4... it's like cutting any piece of wood... here you are cutting the same piece twice.. once from the face and once from the edge...
check you tube for vids on this...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If I were doing that I would make a template to draw the shape with out of something like 1/4" masonite or mdf. Then you trace it onto your column. Then do what Stick said. I like to stress that it only has to look perfect, it doesn't have to actually be perfect. There is a big difference from one to the other.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Stick486, This person is so disgustingly smart, I just marvel each time a question like this or others similar, he just bang, gives a short crisp and complete answer. I think everyone on this forum should find a question to ask him, that may show he too is human. It is so great to have this kind of information, that he freely gives out. There is not another forum, that I know of, with this kind of available knowledge.


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

And then sand to the look of perfection. Now that I m looking at it it makes perfect sense. I guess that is at least a 4 piece base per side. I'm getting the picture in my head now. Thanks again. I am going to get a band saw soon. I'll post back when I get it done.


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Agreed. I have been on some forums for other topics and all people want to do is argue about dumb things or tell you your wrong without any questions or discussion. Actually I think it's really about maturity and the love of woodworking. 
I know I was fussy about my Bosch router but I was after answers and solutions and they freely came to help solve the situation


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

+1 on Tagwatts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree. The grain looks continuous on the faces so those were made from some impressive planks of wood.


we both know that was more than likely done as a hollow core layup..
solid core would have been a mistake... no grain/split/'check/movement control...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tagwatts said:


> Stick486, This person is so disgustingly smart, I just marvel each time a question like this or others similar, he just bang, gives a short crisp and complete answer. I think everyone on this forum should find a question to ask him, that may show he too is human. It is so great to have this kind of information, that he freely gives out. There is not another forum, that I know of, with this kind of available knowledge.


I have a question!!!! Is Stick real??? Or is it an animated encyclopedia ?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Tagwatts

I affectionately call @Stick486 "the librarian" - ask a question and he comes up with a plethora of information and reference material.
@thomas1389 - I sold my encyclopedia(s) - I'm married to an ***** know-it-all :surprise:


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok, what is a hollow core layup? This keeps getting more interesting. 
A "plethora" lol, the 3 Amigos is an awesome movie. The older I get the funnier that movie gets. 
But back to hollow core layup! I am sitting here holding my breath.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you make a post like this and then do the cuts, the joints will be in the corners so that it ends up looking like a solid piece of wood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Iamsecond said:


> 1... Ok, what is a hollow core layup?
> 2... This keeps getting more interesting.
> 3a. A "plethora" lol, the 3 Amigos is an awesome movie.
> 3b. The older I get the funnier that movie gets.
> 4... But back to hollow core layup! I am sitting here holding my breath.


1... TenGees (Paul) covered it well...
2... good..
3a. you can't be serious...
3b. there are meds for whatever you have an onset of... 
4... the core of the pedestal that you see needs to be made w/ top shelf material unless you are going rustic and what you don't see you use whatever you have laying around including plywood as backers for the ornate above and below the center section...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Iamsecond said:


> This keeps getting more interesting.


you need to go read what has been referred to as the Stick and Elley thread...

* Router bits for Mortise and Tenon project?*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> we both know that was more than likely done as a hollow core layup..
> solid core would have been a mistake... no grain/split/'check/movement control...


Definitely because there is no edge grain showing but there also aren't any laminations showing so it must have been 4 really nice thick planks mitered together. Whoever did that is very talented.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Definitely because there is no edge grain showing but there also aren't any laminations showing so it must have been 4 really nice thick planks mitered together. Whoever did that is very talented.


could have been a FS/PS plank that was ripped and paneled back together...
no doubt about the talent...


----------

